
Firebase not accessible from Jio Network (India) - anuraj
Anybody else facing this issue. From morning this is the status I am seeing from Jio Network. Their DNS do not seem to resolve firebase URL.<p>curl -v https:&#x2F;&#x2F;firebaseio.com&#x2F;
* Could not resolve host: firebaseio.com
* Closing connection 0
curl: (6) Could not resolve host: firebaseio.com
======
asicsp
I'm not on Jio. I wasn't able to access a few sites today like
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/) and
[https://leanpub.com/](https://leanpub.com/) but they are working again after
around 3-4pm or so

------
sudharsans
Jio team, Please check this I have a production running app & all of our app
users are affected

------
NE_RK
yes, DNS resolution not happening for *.firebaseio.com on JIO network. Other
networks seem ok

------
swat09
Yes we are also experiencing this issue

------
dipakb
Yes, facing same issue

------
sudharsans
seems to have been resolved since last 2 hours

------
naveenkp
Yes, same issue

------
Blozvez
Thanks for this

------
sudharsans
Yes, Same here

